# Help For Ames Lathe Owners



## MetalMan1309 (Feb 29, 2016)

If anyone has information or parts for AMES lathes please post the information here, as correct information is hard to come by. Thanks!    ~MetalMan1309


----------



## rgray (Feb 29, 2016)

I have an ames.
Have you seen this site? http://www.lathes.co.uk/ames/index.html
That's the most info I've found.


----------



## MetalMan1309 (Feb 29, 2016)

Yes I have, however the information on my lathe is almost nonexistent... What model do you have?


----------



## rgray (Feb 29, 2016)

Not sure of model. 
It's numbered 1510
Takes 1am collets.



The numbers on the headstock is what an electronic tach measured for speeds.
It's a bit fast and I've been thinking of a treadmill motor conversion for it.


----------



## oldboy1950 (Feb 29, 2016)

i have this B.C. Ames co. carriage assembly i picked up a few years ago to make a vertical slide to do some milling on my Myford lathe.
i have since purchased a grizzly mill and am no longer going to build with it.
Dan


----------



## MetalMan1309 (Apr 27, 2016)

oldboy, could you send me the with and length of the lower assembly of the lower section, and or more pictures? I am in search of an Ames compound and the information would be quite helpful. Thanks! ~MetalMan


----------



## oldboy1950 (Apr 27, 2016)

sorry metalman, since my first post here i have sold it to a member of this site.
perhaps he will chime in to help you.
Dan


----------



## MetalMan1309 (May 16, 2016)

Can you tell me who this member might be? ~MetalMan


----------



## oldboy1950 (May 17, 2016)

hi Metalman;
i sent you a private conversation with the persons email address.
Dan


----------

